

Romney: Entrepreneurs should just ask parents for money - DannyPage
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/02/16/romney-entrepreneurs-should-just-ask-parents-for-money/

======
dmils4
So apparently Obama hurt entrepreneurs by funding Solyndra because every
entrepreneur gives up when they see the government funds their competitor.

Apparently all entrepreneurs quit whenever their competitors raise more money
than them. I'm glad an expert in private equity like Mitt Romney could clear
that up for us.

------
zaptheimpaler
The title is really misrepresentative... He's not saying entrepreneurs should
go ask their parents for money - that was one small example in the whole, and
its really not what the article is about.

